# DE transferring three



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this. 
For my 1st DE cycle I had 2 embs transferred and 1 was frozen (BFN). I decided this next txt would be with a new donor rather than put myself through all the emotional build up when there would be a good chance of the 1 emb not surviving the defrost etc. So here I am, my donors EC is tommorow and my ET is Friday. I am thinking of saying to my clinic that if I find myself in the same situation i.e 3 embs, then to transfer all 3. Obviously, I might be unlucky and have less.... or luckier and have 2 left over to freeze which would be great but if the same occurs? Should I transfer all 3? Is this a big risk? It's the risk of having problems during the pregnancy that worry me more than anything but then with my past history (4 BFN's), is it such a risk 
xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I had a similar dilemma with my donor egg cycle.  There were 5 embies, 3 that looked good on day 3 and the other not so good.  So I had all 3 transferred as didn't want to have just 1 frostie as the other two didn't look promising only 5 & 6 cell.  The dr wanted to transfer 2. 

the dr agreed that he would transfer 3 if any of the embies looked imperfect.  As it happened I had 1X 10 cell 1 x 12 cell and 1x 8 cell.  Only the 8 cell one was really good although the dr said that they were all perfect, so I insisted on all three to go in.  I had a biochemical.  And I was worrying myself sick if I woudl have a multiple pregnancy. 

Hope this helps.  I think it would have been difficult not to use the one frostie and maybe it wouldn't have survived anyway.  So in a way I had a closure on the cycle and there were no what ifs/


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought you could only have a maximum of 2 put back nowadays? When i had ivf in 2001 I could have transfered 3, but chose just 2, and I thought they changed the law some months later that same year.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

if you are over 40 in the UK you can have 3 but that is using your own eggs usually, but if you are abroad you can have more, in some countries 5-6 at a time.  
L x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't know that, very good idea.


----------

